# quick  harvesting q



## sgtsmoke (Jul 12, 2006)

hi.ok  i was wondering my plant is almost done,top main buds are looking good i have a 30x 100x microscope the trics are turning amber and the hairs are mostly brown.but the smaller buds on the bottom are still under devloped.

can i cut the main branches and hang them up and let the rest of the plant grow?

thanks smoke


----------



## Mutt (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, I do it all the time. Also gives you a different kind of high as they are getting harvested later. I think it is a very good practice. Other may disagree, but thats what I do and it works well for me.

Another option is to cut the tops off. then re-veg. called regeneration. I don't do that as it is a lot of stress. but have heard of people getting several harvest from the same plant before Potency and yeild are drastically lessened.

Want more info on that Check Insanes grow. I think he revegged a female after harvesting. I know the lights have to be switched back to veg. cycle you have to leave 1/3 of the plant intact. and need to boost "N" levels.


----------



## sgtsmoke (Jul 12, 2006)

ahh sweet mutt thanks.i am new to growing,this is my first grow doing good so far.i had 3 bubblegum but 2 where male so i have 1 left.i have her under a 600w hps.thank you for the help.i will take some pics in a few days when i get my new camera.so u can get a better look.i dont want do do anything b4 a pro looks at her first

thanks again sgtsmoke


thanks for the quick responce


----------

